# There was a red package...



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

tucked between the glass and wooden door of my townhouse when I came home after work. When I examined it, I saw that it was a nicely wrapped gift from the couple I rent from. I waited to unwrap it till my flatmate got home, and to our surprise this is what we found inside:










Apparently one of our landlords dabbles in a bit of painting!! I wish the photo could do the picture more justice, but this is what I can come up with for now. I'm thinking of asking him to do a portrait of Simone as well (for $ of course) so I can have a matching set!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a lovely painting and what a lovely gesture on the part of your landlord. Typically, one only ever hears negative things about landlords. It's so nice to hear some positive news for a change!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Susan said:


> What a lovely painting and what a lovely gesture on the part of your landlord. Typically, one only ever hears negative things about landlords. It's so nice to hear some positive news for a change!


I know right?! I think the difference is that "landlording" is not their profession; rather, the townhouse that we are renting is their old home that they decided to rent out rather than sell when they moved across town (probably because the economy isn't so good). The husband is retired, and the wife is a spanish professor. They've been extremely nice and helpful anytime we've needed repairs!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a thoughtful and beautiful gift!


----------

